# sfg



## RYsenTrout (Jun 6, 2012)

asdf


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Sevier River smallies*

Wow! Welcome aboard and thanks for the report. That's definitely an area that doesn't get reported often.

Looks like a great day.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Sevier River smallies*

Dude that is AWESOME!!! Way to report on this water for the rest of us!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Not intending to hot spot, but I think I have been right there, too. It's right next to jkl; if I am correct!

Great post!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Is that the one above zxcv? I have heard about it if so, but haven't made it there yet.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like someone talked him into killing his report. That's too bad.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Boobs.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

That location isn't exactly secret


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great post. Welcome to the Forum. 

I'd put exclamation thingies up but my keyboard is broken.

wioifp


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

Sfg? Please keep these types of posts on the Confidential Forum. I understand that this is an easy mistake to make. Any pics to prove that ''asdf'' actually occurred?


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Looks like someone talked him into killing his report. That's too bad.


Dam I missed it! Bummer


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

well i fish cudaand zxift today


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

richard rouleau said:


> well i fish cudaand zxift today


I fished qwerty today caught a bunch of yuiop really healthy!


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

I`ve been away to long


----------

